# Ear Hats and Tails



## Conker (Jun 12, 2010)

A few of my internet buddies have started talking about going to a video game or comic con sometime in the not-that-near future but sooner than the super-far-future. One of them is big into cosplay and the others kind of want to do something to.

It's all in the talking stages, but the chats have gotten me interested in the idea of doing something. It sounds sort of fun. Plus, there's no harm in planning/thinking, right?

So. I figured I'd go the easy route and pull off a "neko" thing with a cat tail and an ear hat (not a headband as I think a plain ol set of ears would make me look like a tool). 

Looking online, they both seem fairly easy to make, at least I could probably figure it out.

But I have two questions, all the same.

One of the guides said to grab some type of metal chain (the guide mentioned metal dog collars) to use in the tail. It'll give it some weight and make it seem more "real." I figured metal dog collars can't be that expensive, but I thought I'd ask before committing to any one plan. This guide could have been totally wrong for all I know.

The second question is more of a term question. I'm not that big a fan of baseball caps, but I don't know what kinds of hats are available because I never wear them. Any suggestions ideas there?

This whole thing will probably never come to fruition anyhow, but I figure I'll get the info while I'm still offhandedly thinking about it. 

/endpost


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't know about the tail question, but I have a beanie with ears on it and I LOVE it. I'm not much of a base ball cap type of girl, so the beanie was perfect.


----------



## Bir (Jun 12, 2010)

Yep. You basically sew the fur into a "sock" kinda pattern and slip it over the chain. ^^


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 12, 2010)

A metal dog collar won't run you more then $30. So it is rather cheap, and you can find them for cheaper then that if you look.


----------



## Conker (Jun 12, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> A metal dog collar won't run you more then $30. So it is rather cheap, and you can find them for cheaper then that if you look.


 Sounds more expensive than I had thought, but I'm glad that's a valid solution. I was thinking the tail would be about 20 inches, so I might need more than one dog collar. I've never had a dog, not sure how big their necks can get.


----------



## Deo (Jun 12, 2010)

If you bought cut chain from a construction store, like Menard's or Lowe's then the chain would cost you about $1.75 a foot.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 12, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> If you bought cut chain from a construction store, like Menard's or Lowe's then the chain would cost you about $1.75 a foot.


 
This.


----------



## Conker (Jun 12, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> If you bought cut chain from a construction store, like Menard's or Lowe's then the chain would cost you about $1.75 a foot.


 And this is why I'm glad I made this thread :3


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jun 13, 2010)

Creativity at it's finest.


----------



## Conker (Jun 14, 2010)

Silly question that I just thought of. If I were bringing this to a con, I'd need to fly there seeing as I live in bumfuck MN. Wouldn't having a ton of metal chain in the tail make it hard to get onto a plane? I'd prefer to go with just one carryon :V Pain in the ass flying anyway else.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 14, 2010)

You aint gonna get a ton of metal on carry-on. Yer gonna have to check it.

These are the same people who went ape shit over a granny and her knitting prongs...


----------



## Deo (Jun 15, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Yer gonna have to check it.


 
.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 17, 2010)

Aaa, necessity, the mother of invention. :3


----------



## ShayneBear (Jun 17, 2010)

what about using plastic chain? the kind used in like, landscape fencing?


----------



## Bir (Jun 17, 2010)

You can just use a rope.

Or a yarn/rope braid. I use a yarn braid for the inside of my bigger tails, and they're pretty heavy. Also, flexible. And, no metal.

I had to get rid of my knitting needles when I went on an airplane.


----------

